# Rip hachi :( :( :(



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Woke up early around 4am and heard someone throwing up. Hachi was throwing blood everywhere. I took him straight to the vet ER and He was put down. Vet said he had a blood disease (Hemangiosarcomas). This was a sudden thing to me   I'm still in a state of shock over it, been crying all day so far. Ive had his blood tested here recently (4-5 months ago). Been feeding Blue Buffalo. Bathed him every so often, gave him salmon oil. Idk What ive done wrong or didnt do that would have caused this trauma. 

Hachi... I miss you and I can't wait to see you in the future buddy. You were a handful, but i don't regret anything with you.  Take care!!!


Love you always
Your family.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How terrible. I am so sorry. The poor guy! And don't feel this was anything you did. If it was hemangiosarcoma, we don't know what causes cancer in us or are animals. We do the best we can, and sometimes they still have cancer.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

If it was hemangiosarcoma there was nothing you did wrong. It is something that unfortunately GSD's can be prone to.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss..jan


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So terribly sorry for your loss... I cannot imagine your pain. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Hachi ...... Sorry for your loss


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I haven't heard of hemangiosarcoma in such a young dog before.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. How very sad.
Run free Hachi :halogsd:


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Hachi, I know that you loved him so very much. Please do not feel bad and think that it was something that you did or did not do, what he had was a disesase that sneaks up on our pets without many noticeable signs untill it is too late. 

Someday Hachi will be waiting for you at the bridge, I wish there was something that could ease your pain I would send it to you. :rip:Hachi, and run free sweet boy, run free.


----------



## TrinaAnn (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry for your Loss!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a tragedy. I am so sorry.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Poor baby. So sorry for your loss...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you didnt cause this. Its just something that happens sometimes. Though I agree with Sue, i've never heard it happening in such a young dog. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

big hugs  so sorry for your loss


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so so sorry.
(it's not your fault) My thoughts are with you at this tough time.


----------



## [nina] (Jun 15, 2012)

aww im so sorry, it made me all teary reading this


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry. I haven't heard of hemangiosarcoma in such a young dog before.


I know! I did some research on it and it occurs in middle to older dogs. I guess anything can happen to any dog no matter what age.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Thank You All !!!! I should heal in time


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Always hard to say goodbye. Better to say "Auf Wiedersehen"- till we meet again....


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious pup :hugs:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is very difficult to deal with.
Sheilah


----------



## Magda (Feb 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy to lose one, especially so suddenly. Be kind to yourself. You didn't cause it. He will be waiting for you on the other side of the bridge. HUGS

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You have my heartfelt sympathies on the loss of your dog. He was taken from you far too soon. 

There are so many of us on this board who have lost our beloved dogs to this dreaded disease.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I too have lost a dog to hemangeosarcoma, please rest asure that you did nothing to cause it. It is a nasty disease that is very common in GSDs unfortunately. 

I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP Hachi.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. How truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry! I lost Zeus to the same cancer. 

Hugs.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

so sad to read, sorry for your loss


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It is so hard to lose a pet, but to lose one so young is unimagineable! I will keep you and your family in my prayers...


----------

